# wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken



## wallerwoller (31. Dezember 2012)

moin....

welche der oben genannten sachen könnt ihr empfehlen und in welcher größe?

als drilling habe ich mir die owner st-31 x bestellt, aber die sagen mir nicht zu. die spitze ist leicht nach innen gebogen und ich bilde mir ein, dass die spitze so schlechter greift....rostfreie alternativen???...

hatte mit auch sovik wirbel bestellt....sagen mir auch nicht zu....alternativen...???

bei den einzelhaken hatte ich an den owner s-61 in gr. 3/0 gedacht....alternativen...???


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelkhaken*

In meinen Augen hast du da schon die besten drei raus gesucht !


----------



## magnus12 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelkhaken*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> als drilling habe ich mir die owner st-31 x bestellt,



Geiler Haken! Allerdings nicht ganz Rostfrei, grundsätzlich solltest Du alles was im Salzwasser gewesen ist spülen und trocknen bevor es endgültig wieder zurück in die Tackel-Box geht. 



wallerwoller schrieb:


> hatte mit auch sovik wirbel bestellt....sagen mir auch nicht zu....alternativen...???



die üblichen weiten Snaps. Wirbel braucht man nicht finde ich



wallerwoller schrieb:


> bei den einzelhaken hatte ich an den owner s-61 in gr. 3/0 gedacht....alternativen...???



VMC Salmon Seawash 2/0

zu dem S-61 gibt es geteilte Meinungen. Ich habe an dem Haken überdurchschnittlich viele und grosse Fische verloren. Andere hingegen schwören auf ihn. #c Der Seawash, auch Siwash geschrieben, ist ein Klassiker, was sich da dran hängt bleibt hängen. Er stammt aus dem kommerziellen Lachstrolling mit Apex- und Tomic Lures.  

Gruß

#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelkhaken*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> moin....
> 
> welche der oben genannten sachen könnt ihr empfehlen und in welcher größe?
> 
> ...



Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Mario an. #6

Wieso rostfreie Alternativen? |kopfkrat
Bleiben die Haken, *aus welchen Gründen auch immer*, im Wasser, dann zersetzen die sich einfach.  Was besseres kann man sich doch nicht wünschen! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## wallerwoller (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*

also die genannten owner-drillinge sind für mich absolut keine option...durch die form der spitze lassen sie sich nicht (bzw. sehr schlecht) nachschärfen. und da kann der owner noch so teuer und gut sein, wenn die spitze mal wo aneckt ist sie stumpf....und hacken in der preisklasse nicht nachschärfen zu können geht für mich garnicht.


----------



## Boddenmops (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*

Wenn's unbedingt ein Drilling sein soll, kann ich den ST-36 von Owner empfehlen.


----------



## wallerwoller (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*

ja...muss "auch" ein drilling sein....habe mir auch einzelhaken bestellt, aber noch keine erfahrungen damit gesammelt und für die psyche ist es gut welche dabei zu haben...werde mir auch mal genau die änderung im laufverhalten anschauen.


----------



## wallerwoller (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*

welche hakengröße verwendet ihr denn meistens?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelkhaken*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wieso rostfreie Alternativen? |kopfkrat
> Bleiben die Haken, *aus welchen Gründen auch immer*, im Wasser, dann zersetzen die sich einfach.  Was besseres kann man sich doch nicht wünschen! #6


Das sehe ich auch so und kann ich nur noch mal dringend drauf hinweisen! :m
Mit wegrostenden hat ein abgerissener Großfisch noch eine gewisse Überlebenschance, mit Nirosta nicht ... :g

Die Badenden schätzen auch eher sehr weggerostete Drillingsreste als superscharfe im Fuß. :g

Mit den Preisunterschieden und der eh relativ häufigen Auswechselfrequenz durch Riffe, Steine etc. die auch den teuersten Haken schaffen, lohnen sich die Superhaken gleich mehrfach nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> durch die form der spitze lassen sie sich nicht (bzw. sehr schlecht) nachschärfen. und da kann der owner noch so teuer und gut sein, wenn die spitze mal wo aneckt ist sie stumpf....und hacken in der preisklasse nicht nachschärfen zu können geht für mich garnicht.


Jepp, genau, dann erledigt sich das andere auch! 

Ich brauche dir wohl kaum sagen   wie wichtig das schärfen ist


----------



## RonsWorld (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*

Muss jetzt nochmal auf die Einzelhaken zurückkommen.

Hab mir jetzt die Owner S61 in 1/0 geordert und lese, leider jetzt erst, dass die gar nicht so der Bringer sein sollen?!|uhoh:

Will bei meinem ersten MeFo Trip keine Experimente starten, von daher, welchen Einzelhaken kann man guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen?

Brauche welche für Snaps (20-25g) und für schlanke Hansen Flash, Fighter etc. um die 15g, also wär auch die passende Größenangabe hilfreich. 

Wie sieht es bei den Falkfish Spökets in 18g 6cm mit Einzelhaken aus?


----------



## R.O.N (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nochmal auf die Einzelhaken zurückkommen.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt die Owner S61 in 1/0 geordert und lese, leider jetzt erst, dass die gar nicht so der Bringer sein sollen?!|uhoh:
> 
> ...


Da liegen die Meinungen so weit auseinander wie der Nord- und der Südpol. Wenn Du die S61 jetzt geordert hast, dann nehme sie und probiere es einfach aus.


----------



## duckstar2010 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nochmal auf die Einzelhaken zurückkommen.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt die Owner S61 in 1/0 geordert und lese, leider jetzt erst, dass die gar nicht so der Bringer sein sollen?!|uhoh:
> 
> ...




Mach Dir keinen Kopp - ich fische die auch. Keinerlei Probleme. Auch alle in 1/0 - Snaps, Gnos und Spökets. Allerdings bei den Snaps werde ich wohl mal ne Nummer größer gehen. Mal schauen, wie gesagt bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## dido_43 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*

Also an stark rotierenden Ködern wie Blinker etc. würde ich den S61 nicht anbauen. Zuviele Fehlbisse und stellenweise Aussteiger. Selbst ausgiebig getestet! Da ist ein Drilling angebracht.

Obwohl der S61 speziell für Blinker entwickelt worden ist. 1 Splitring und Hakenspitze in die Innenseite des Blinkers. Viele jap. Anbieter von Blinkern wählen den S61 als Erstausstattung (Erstkonfektionierung).

An Wobblern und Blinkern (z. Bsp. Hansen Flash) mit gemächlicher Aktion ist der S61 auch absolut ok.

Wenn es Drillinge sein sollen, dann sollte man keine Kompromisse eingehen.

Top ist das Salzwassermodell von Owner, der St46 (ohne Cutting Point) und
somit auch nachschärfbar. Wenn man den nicht gerade dauernd über Steine
schleift und nach jedem Einsatz zu Hause abspühlt, dann hält der ewig.

Er ist auch etwas dickdrähtiger, wenn der sitzt dann bleibt das Teil auch hängen.

http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=11539

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres. Hatte die mehrere Jahre an meinen
Fights und Flaschs. Die original Schrottdrillinge sind gleich in den Müll geflogen.

Da ich aber jetzt zu 99% nur noch Wobbler mit Einzelhaken fische, stelle ich in Kürze recht viele von mir aus Japan importierte Owner ST-46 Drillinge und einige Einzelhaken ein.

Bei Interesse einfach mal die Tage bei Verkäufe reinschauen.

MFG #6


----------



## wallerwoller (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*

tut mir leid, aber ich kann wirklich nocht diesen owner fetisch verstehen. habe letzte saison verschiedene owner modelle getestet, konnte aber keine rechtfertigung für derart teure haken finden. ich benutze wieder die roten vmc...beim mefo angeln völlig ausreichend.
ich mag an den owner die nach innen gebogene spitze einfach nicht und wenn man haken in der preisklasse nichtmals nachschärfen kann (weg. der cut point spitze und der innenwölbung der spitze)....finde ich das nicht so dolle.
denn auch die owner sind nach nem steinkontakt odgl. stumpf oder schlimmeres, nur das ich die dann nicht mehr schärfen kann.
was die salzwasserbeständigkeit angeht habe ich mit den vmc nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. und ne mefo hat mir noch nie nen haken aufgebogen|supergri


----------



## volkerm (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*

Bei den Wirbeln sehe ich das gelassen- wir fischen Schnüre mit 5-6 kg Tragkraft, und genutzt wird das eh nur im Wurf. 
Bei den Haken? Nur Einzel. Auch bei Rotierern. Weil es funktioniert. Die Spitze muss bei bleigeladenen Blinkern aber sicher auf der Bleiseite sein; andersrum hatte ich da schon Erfahrungen#q. Der Seawash 2/0 bei 20gr. plus ist bewährt; dem Japaner traue ich von der Form und Schärfe aber auch viel zu. Ich fische beide. Den Japaner in 3/0.


----------



## duckstar2010 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*



dido_43 schrieb:


> ....Also an stark rotierenden Ködern wie Blinker etc. würde ich den S61 nicht anbauen. Zuviele Fehlbisse und stellenweise Aussteiger. Selbst ausgiebig getestet! Da ist ein Drilling angebrach.....



Nö. Ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hätte es auch nicht gedacht, dass es gut funzt bei Snaps und Gno, aber das tut es. Drillinge habe ich gar nicht mehr - aber finde es nicht schlimm wenn andere die fischen |rolleyes


----------



## Kunde (6. August 2013)

*AW: wirbel / drillinge / einzelhaken*

Hallo, ich habe dieses Thema mal wieder hochgeholt da ich ein Problem mit meinen Einzelhaken habe.
Ich komme wohnortbedingt nur 5-6 mal im Jahr an die Ostsee. Als ich vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder da war habe ich gemerkt das viele meiner Einzelhaken stumpf waren. War ein bisschen verwundert da ich meine Köder nach jedem Salzwassereinsatz immer sehr gründlich unter der dusche reinige.
Bei den Haken handelt es sich um die Gamakatsu LS-3423F in der Größe 1/0. 
Hat jemand das auch schon erlebt und kann mir nen Hinweis geben wie sich das eventuell vermeiden lässt?

gruß
Kunde


----------

